# Bontrager Twentyfour 12 roll call



## Kirstie (12 Jul 2007)

Anyone going?
Are you riding 2.1 proper knobblies on pain of death?
Will it rain?
Will it be claggy?

Oh the suspense is killing me!

I am racing womens pairs and it's my birthday too!


----------



## Steve Austin (12 Jul 2007)

Good Luck :?:


----------



## trio25 (12 Jul 2007)

I'm there riding the 12hour as a team of 4 girlies.


----------



## Kirstie (15 Jul 2007)

In which case you were camped with us! Which one were you trio25? I was one half of a womens pair and owner of the giant gazebo.


----------



## trio25 (16 Jul 2007)

So were you the other half of the treehugging society?

I was part of the rusty looking chains, not pootles team. I arrived late on friday in a mini. The giant gazebo is fantastic.


----------



## Kirstie (16 Jul 2007)

No - Saturday Night Beaver. Treehuggers did very well and came 2nd or 3rd I think - we had a completely disastrous race and came last.

I remember seeing your mini but you lot didn't drop into the gazebo much

The giant gazebo, incidentally, is now in a skip because many of the poles buckled and snapped because of the strong winds!


----------



## trio25 (16 Jul 2007)

That's a shame as it was a fab gazebo.

No didn't come in much. Ended up in our little one watching the race and I didn't arrive till late on friday.

Did you enjoy the race?


----------



## Kirstie (16 Jul 2007)

No, I didn't enjoy it. Basically I didn't get any sleep on Friday night because of the wind/rain noise. Then I had stomach problems on Saturday so I was exhausted before I even started. My team mate had just worked a 60 hr week as well and also didn't have any sleep. So we stopped at 7pm because we'd both had it physically, there was no point carrying on, although I would have done if I'd had a good night's sleep on Friday night. 

Unlike many others I thought the course was OK - I was just too knackered to make a decent job of it.


----------



## trio25 (16 Jul 2007)

That's a shame kirstie. It was very windy on friday night, but I think the wind helped the course dry out a bit. I haven't done many events before, only bristol this year, to compare the course to. But I thought it was fine, I just don't know how to ride in mud and on roots, nearly all the riding I do is rocky. Although I had to walk on every lap I always end up walking something when I go riding as I am a scaredy-cat! I was worried at briefing when they kept saying how technical the course was, but it wasn't too bad, I did use all the chicken runs though.


----------



## Kirstie (16 Jul 2007)

I've done quite a few events and that was definitely the hardest race course I have ever ridden, but I thought the hardest part was the concentration and alertness that it required. I've done lots of different kinds of riding but there is very little you can do with wet roots particularly as they become more and mroe polished as people ride over them.


----------



## trio25 (16 Jul 2007)

I think mud tyres would have helped as well, but I have some now. Going to SITs as well so hopefully that'll be dry.


----------

